# Found someones arrow



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Found an arrow while out in the field on Saturday(it was not bloody), if its yours please tell me the make and model and perhaps I can return it to you 

I was up mill d north fork when I found such arrow...

*UPDATE*

I figure ill explain exactly where I found it...

Well not exactly but more or less where I remember finding it...so if you shot up this way this might be your arrow...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/40%C2%B039'19.7%22N+111%C2%B038'23.1%22W/@40.655462,-111.639749,795m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I lost a Kinetic 300 spine up that way about a month ago. I don't suppose that's it.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

twinkielk15 said:


> I lost a Kinetic 300 spine up that way about a month ago. I don't suppose that's it.


nope. this one is from saturday im pretty sure, its in good shape  no rust


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

twinkielk15 said:


> I lost a Kinetic 300 spine up that way about a month ago. I don't suppose that's it.


Im not saying or implying anything just to get that out of the way, but why were you up there with a bow and arrows a month ago?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it a Titleist?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> Is it a Titleist?


nope.

is that even a brand of arrow?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

phorisc said:


> derekp1999 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a Titleist?
> ...


I believe it's a seinfeld reference


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

willfish4food said:


> I believe it's a seinfeld reference


I LOVE THAT EPISODE.....


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> I believe it's a seinfeld reference


ah nice, lol


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

phorisc said:


> nope.
> 
> is that even a brand of arrow?


And you call yourself a marine biologist!?!


----------



## goshengrunter (May 18, 2015)

was it a red fletched bloodsport with a trophy taker ulmer edge broadhead?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

goshengrunter said:


> was it a red fletched bloodsport with a trophy taker ulmer edge broadhead?


no, sorry...good luck finding your arrow though


----------



## JOSHUA.MACK.CARLSON (Sep 3, 2015)

Was it a FMJ Injextion with black and white fletchings and a rage hyperdermic broadhead


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

JOSHUA.MACK.CARLSON said:


> Was it a FMJ Injextion with black and white fletchings and a rage hyperdermic broadhead


nope, sorry.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

These are the coordinates about where I found the arrow...im guessing no one will claim it but hey who knows...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/40%C2%B039'19.7%22N+111%C2%B038'23.1%22W/@40.655462,-111.639749,795m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My guess it's a walmart arrow with a 100 grain thunder head. I find them all over the place shed hunting.

I know it's not a goldtip with g5 or Wac'em because they hit what you aim them at lol


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> My guess it's a walmart arrow with a 100 grain thunder head. I find them all over the place shed hunting.
> 
> I know it's not a goldtip with g5 or Wac'em because they hit what you aim them at lol


haha, it actually is not a Walmart arrow, but it only is good for max 40-50 lb bow.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I shot a arrow into the air

It fell to earth, I know not where........


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

phorisc said:


> haha, it actually is not a Walmart arrow, but it only is good for *max 40-50 lb bow*.


Now if the owner sees your thread hes going to be all, "Uhh, my daughter lost her arrow and..."


----------



## woodskis (Sep 20, 2012)

The ocean was angry that day my friend


----------

